# DIY stand 1x2



## Joat (Jun 13, 2020)

Hello, has anyone used 1x2 to make a stand? 2x4 to me is not aesthetically pleasing neither is a flooded apartment. I'd be following king of diy 2x4 build just with the different size. I want to stack 1x15g with 2x5g below. Weight estimate would be 100kg/ 220lbs of weight. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Knowyourtank (Jun 14, 2019)

I would do 2x3 or 2x2 at minimum


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Sure it can be done but you will need more supports - Rough guide would be at least equivalent cross sectional area.


----------



## Joat (Jun 13, 2020)

This is the stand I made in the end, with the plywood at the back it made for a reasonably strong stand. I upgraded tank sizes in the end and had no use for it. Now it's a plant stand.


----------

